# fish with sunk in stomach



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

so last night i got home to find my gold banded loach dead and a guppy after examining the tank for a while i noticed some of my glofish have sunk in stomachs one of them is as skinny as a twig. they arnt acting funny still swimming around like normal and seem to be eating or atleast trying to its hard to tell. also a molly is lying on the bottom i believe it was recently pregnant so that could be part of it but im unsure it still gets up occasionaly and swims. could the sunk in stomachs be caused by some kind of bacterial infection? some advice on what it is and what medicine would be great just remember i have lots of scaleless fish in my tank. if it is bacterial there are a number of medicines to choose from like marycin pluss, marycin tc, marycin two, and plane old marycin and they all seem to say they are for the same things but which would be best?


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Sounds like Piscine Tuberculosis to me, look it up and see what you think. It is a bacterial infection but as far as I know there is no really effective cure for it. It seems that glo fish seem to get it a lot.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Sounds more like intestinal parasites to me, since so many fish are affected at once. They eat all the food before the fish can digest it, making them skinnier no matter how much they eat.
Flubendazole and metronidazole are the meds for this. Praziquantel might also help.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

TheOldSalt said:


> Sounds more like intestinal parasites to me, since so many fish are affected at once. They eat all the food before the fish can digest it, making them skinnier no matter how much they eat.
> Flubendazole and metronidazole are the meds for this. Praziquantel might also help.


where do i get these meds? maybe petsmart or something has them at work we pretty much have products by the company that makes marycin and the company that makes furan.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

metro comes in a little brown plastic tube from seachem. Some LFS carry it. Its a yellow powder you can add to frozen food. Jungle anti-parasite fizz tabs have metro and prazi in them. Use that or Prazi-Pro in the water and an anti-parasite food. jungle makes a pellet, but its pretty large. anti-parasite flake is harder to find. Mail-order from angels plus http://www.angelsplus.com/FlakeMedicated.htm or other specialty food maker.

Check the loach forums. They seem to be esp. prone to internal parasites, maybe because they love to eat live worms


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey, great link! Thanks. Finding good medi-flake is a lot harder than it should be.


----------

